# Happy Birthday Tortuga!



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

it seems the old man is just a bit older today!

since he always starts a birthday thread for our woodworkers down here - I thought I'd start my own for him!

so...have a great day Jim!!!


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

Happy birthday jim!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Happy Birthday Jim! 
Here's a pic of the master himself a few years back....my, you have come a long way!! Happy Birthday! gb


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Jim. Glad to see you hit another milestone and hope there are many more ahead. Have a great day.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Happy Birthday you old fart!!!!!!!!


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Happy Birthday Jim. Hope you have a good one.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Thanks, Guys. This woodmanglers forum has added years to my life I truly believe .

Met some great folks...even Bobby....

And...GB...you didn't really have to post that pix.. As I recall..I got quite a few lectures on that one because I wasn't wearing my safety glasses..


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday Tortuga!! You have always been there for me since I began turning calls.. Thank you for the years of advise!! Just think today you are older than you have ever been before yet you are younger than you will ever be again..

I hope you have a great day Mate!!!


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

Happy B-Day!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Happy Birthday Jim! Thank you for your help and great post. Hope you get something good for birthday, maybe something to spruce up your doublewide.

John


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

Happy Birthday Jim.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Happy Birthday Jim!!! You have been such an inspiration to all, and that sn't just your detemination at turning, but, a Great overall guy! I have seen such a giving person that you are. Have a GREAT day!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Happy Birthday Jim


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday Jim Have A Great Day!


----------

